# Quarter Tone Music



## greg-the-fox (Aug 8, 2009)

What do you guys think of quarter tone music?

Quarter tones are intervals inbetween semitones (half steps) A semitone is half of a whole tone (whole step) So while the western chromatic scale is 12 notes, a quarter tone scale has 24. This is the scale used in Arabic music. 

For anyone outside of the middle east though this music sounds really weird. Most people I know can't stand to listen to it. You'll instantly know it when you hear it, it sounds like the singer is tone deaf. But even though I can't seem to wrap my head around it and it sounds wrong to me, I find this scale strangely beautiful. It's an acquired taste. I'm trying to appreciate it more and maybe even understand it.

Songs I like with quarter tones:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoCsS8YEPIU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYNwf8tLYjE


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't...depends on the song. Potential for me to like it is there, tho.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 8, 2009)

I like it, but Ives's work for Quarter Tone Pianos makes my skin crawl.


----------

